# Feeding, NEED EMERGENCY HELP



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Ok so at this time I have all four of my goats in the same pen. There are two market weathers, (one being y cousins and the other is mine) well my cousins goat keeps digging in the grain pan and flipping the grain out, and my goats refuse to touch feed once it hits the ground. Is there anyway I can stop him from doing this? Or atleast prevent the grain from being pushed out


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha, not quite sure this is an emergency. But yes. There are a few things you can do. 

First - is the grain pan on the ground or is it hung on a fence/wall/gate? And are their multiple pans or just one for four goats? How big?

You can try putting a few large stones in the pan to slow the piggy down and keep him from tossing grain out. Is it a mixture? A few of mine will toss grain in mixtures because they are sifting for their favorite parts. 

Alternatively, since there are only four, you may consider individual feeding pans and tieing them with short chains and collars for feeding time so they each get their share.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you able to hook him on a leash as he eats to keep him from jumping?


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

I am free feeding the goats as the wethers will be leaving in two weeks. They are fed a mixture of Farmers Best Goat Ration (soy based and basically a fancy cob with maple syrup and molasses in it) , Milk Plus Pellets, and Purina High Octane Champion Drive top dress, I am feeding out of a bucket I anchor in a hole in a pallet, and two 10 quart grain pans from which all four can eat from at the same time. I also feed alfalfa in a raised feeder


----------

